# Our 12-Month European Itinerary - Comments please!



## ozdave (Jan 14, 2013)

Hello everybody.

Yes, it's me back again after more information from you knowlegeable lot. I feel guilty every time I post as I'm acutely aware it's all 'Take, Take, Take!' from me so far!

But with minimal MH experience, I do struggle to contribute meaningfully to the wealth of info on this site. Of course this will all change 12 months from now and I promise to return to repay the love given so far (oh and during our trip too!)

Brief recap for those who haven't seen my previous posts. We are a family of 4 from Australia (kids 5 and 7) taking a year out to tour round Europe in a motorhome during 2014. We pick it up near Hamburg in Jan and will drop it off in Dec. Due to visa hassles, we are restricted to Schengen countries during the time we are there (notably this excludes UK, Croatia & Turkey amongst others)

We have an 8m Hymer lined up (winterised) and are an active family who enjoy the outdoors (inc hiking, surfing & skiing). Probably the most important thing to get right is the kids, so pls keep that in mind with any suggestions.

So, without further ado, here's our rough sketch for our trip. Apart from pickup and dropoff, nothing is set in stone at all. Obviously we're trying to see as much as possible without having to rush and taking into account seasons.

You can click through to the Google Map here - https://mapsengine.google.com/map/edit?mid=zqrUC4pcXyAo.koG4z1fnP7Dk and I will try to add a screenshot at the end of the post.... Months are roughly colour-coded to give an idea of time.

So, are we being too ambitious? Are we missing some glaringly obvious destinations? Any highlights for kids? Being from Australia, we're used to warm sunny weather so how well do you think we'd cope with below?

Thank you as always for any info/criticism/suggestions

Dave


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

Your trip looks great , i would make a small adjustment with your route in southern Spain , from Gibralta go up to Granada and then drop back down to Almeria and then up the coast . You will find the weather better around Almeria and its very rural Spanish with spectacular scenery (cabo de gata national park is a treasure) i am sure coming from Australia you will love ruggedness of the landscape.

We are currently touring your wonderfull country for 6 months we are enjoying Perth at the moment.


----------



## ozdave (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you that sounds like a great tip for Spain

If you head over to the eastern states and need any advice just let me know. Enjoy your trip and a nice hot and merry Xmas!


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

I know this is blatant self-promotion but much of your Spanish route is covered in my book:

How Katie Pulled Boris: Travels with an American Motorhome (RV) in Europe

and the Italian route including Cinque Terre was part of:

Just One Cornetto: London to Sicily in a Small Motorhome

both available as Kindle or paperback - if you don't have a Kindle you can download a Kindle reader from the Amazon site.

My only comment would be that much of your route is around coasts and the tourist spots - the real country is often found inland.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Would echo what Superk says above; if you want to see the real France, Spain, Portugal etc, head inland. More authentic, friendlier, and usually cheaper!


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Looks good Dave, and I agree Granada is a must, but Cordoba and Toledo are also high on the agenda, try to fit them in.

I see you're going to the Cinque Terra, try to avoid the busy periods, I went in early October and it was delightful, but the trains were quite full even then!

I also think you're missing some serious parts of Italy, if you're getting down as far as Pompeii try to extend down in Sicily, Syracuse and Taormina are wonderful, the beaches down by Ragusa Marina are the best in Europe.

Alberbello and Matera are fantastic.

I'd start by looking at:

http://whc.unesco.org/en/interactive-map/

We've found there's no need to compromise a relaxing time by over doing the culture element, we aren't History graduates so a 4 hour walk round Syracuse and visit to the catacombs was quite sufficient to balance against 3 days on the beach. But it would be a shame to miss some of these sights when you're going to be close, you're probably only going to be up this way the once.

HTH

Gerry


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Dave
Do not feel bad about being the questioner rather than the answerer - I was like that 4 years ago when I got my first MH.


Just a few comments.

Are the hire company providing a MH Operator's Manual in English? I reckon it is essential so get them to obtain one or do it yourself from Hymer or download one if poss - make sure exact model(best get VIN(chassis no.).

Spend first night outside the hire company and then 2-3 days nearby as you will have lots of questions, even after a good handover(during which take it slowly enough to make notes, or record it all 

Your itinerary split N-S by seasons looks fine, although in one or two details fo activities:-

I am not a surfer but the Atlantic coast in Feb may be a bit too cold - maybe a surfer could advise better. The storms could make it untenable/dangerous for the kids.

Hiking in Slovenia in Mar may be wintry.

As to route:-

Feb. You have given yourselves a lot to cover in one month.

July. Your route Paris-Brussels-Amsterdam is across a lot of flat N. European Plain - bit boring except for Bruges/Ghent. I would suggest heading East from Paris into the Ardennes in S. Belgium and Luxembourg(cheap diesel) then turn N. to AMS, or Bruges and then S. into Ardennes.

Skiing

Unfortunately we will miss you in Andorra as we are flying there for a week's skiing in 3rd week Jan. For local info on Andorra there is a MHF Member on here(salomon) who is very helpful - they have a place there as well as France. PM them. Ask them about French school holiday dates - Avoid!

Austria has 10th Mar as fixed date - where are you staying?

Well I hope that is enough for you to chew on.

Please come back with any other questions.

You are already into Christmas Day, so Merry Christmas! and Happy New Year - 2014 the MH Year.

Geoff


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Love the map and your ideas - looks great. Nothing wrong with ambition - just be prepared to go off piste when the opportunity arises! There are so many wonderful little festivals and tourist attractions that you will only find out about when you are in an area. For instance we went to Interlaken (Switzerland) at the end of September and just happened to choose the weekend when all the cows are brought down from the mountains - incredible spectacle and free.

Have a question about the schengen - assume you are getting stamped on arrival in Paris - do you need to exit/enter the Schengen states every few months to keep the visa valid? Whilst there are no formal checks between countries, it wouldn't do to upset anyone when you leave. (OH still has to get schengen, so can give you any info if you need it)

If you get the chance, go and see Schengen in Luxembourg - nice stop for lunch. Also would highly recommend visiting Ypres at night - it really brings home the lasting effect of the wars (something that was strongly taught when I was at school in Australia). 

Would take the kids to Eurodisney, before you leave Paris - they'll love you for it - easy to get a train out to the site.

Keep asking questions and enjoy your sunny Xmas :wink:


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

In Spain/Portugal in February any milder climate is to be found within 20 miles of the coastline and sunnier warmer weather, in the Faro-Almeria-Valencia coastal ribbon - though the interesting parts of the Iberian peninsular are further inland.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Just make sure your not in Southern Spain during July August and sept.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Don't forget that you can also ski above Granada in February and the season often lasts longer than in the Alps. Also you can be on the Costa in a couple of hours if the weather turns sour.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Ozdave.
Great trip.
My immediate thought with all the walking, skiing, surfing etc planned is that you have previously indicated you want to do a lot of wildcamping and with four of you in a motorhome, off site, drying your outdoor clothes, boots and whatever could become a nightmare if it is wet weather.If you have to leave it all in the van it can become quite unpleasant, even if the van has a garage.

As others have said, the French and Portuguese Atlantic coasts can be verydangerous for surfers.


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

I would also suggest you join ACSI for better campsite rates in the off seasons . If your going to be mainly wild camping you will need to freshen up and sites charge a lot for one nighters


----------



## ozdave (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!

Heaps of great info there. Have taken on board all comments and modified the rough plan already.

The 10th March marker was a plan to meet some family for skiing but I think we will let that go (we'll be seeing them in December anyway) so we have a couple more weeks in Spain/Portugal. Sounds from several responses like this area will be a highlight we don't want to rush.

Regarding a few specifics:

1) surfing - winter is always best - bigger waves, less crowds!
2) wildcamping - yes billym, that's a good point. Since we started planning, we are now leaning towards a larger proportion of campsites than before. Not just for convenience but also for the kid's social lives
3) ASCI card is lined up (they wouldn't send to Oz, so will get as soon as we arrive)
4) UNESCO map - wow that's awesome
5) Italy - thanks Gerry - we will try to get down to Sicily. Original plan was to go by boat from Siciliy to Sardinia to Corsica and back to France. But seemds a bit hard out of season (few boats, campsites closed and wildcamping forbidden)
6) Inland vs Coastal. Maybe I'm being influenced by Australia where you very much stick to the coast so thanks for the tip - will see if we can adjust!
7) Schengen stuff - all sorted (cheating a little) - bloody sick of that word now too!

Thanks again & hope you all had a lovely Christmas!


----------



## Frithy (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi, 
When you do south west France I highly recommend the whole coastline from the spanish boarder up until La Rochelle. It is a beautiful coastline. Be warned, accessing the beaches almost always involes climbing over a sandune! But climbing up the largest dune in Europe was very cool.
There is a ferry that crosses the estuary in Royan, which will save you the 3hr drive around Bordeaux (we learnt the very long way!) which means you can visit the coastline between Lacanau and Soulac-ser-Mer. A stunning coastline with sand and surf as far as you can see (although if you have been spoilt by Oz then it might not seem soo great?)
We visited in June 2012 and headed southwards for 2 weeks, although the weather was not HOT I feel it would have become a bit more unpleasent, especially at night, if we had still been there even a couple of weeks later! But, to be honest, your planned timeline might well have gone completly out the window by the time you get there.

I would love to know how you get on as we have plans to do a 1-2 year european trip next September (super excited!!!)

Enjoy the rest of your planning
Sam


----------



## ozdave (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks Sam - great advice.


----------

